# Wedding Anniversary



## DateCounsel

I'm searching for Diamond Wedding Anniversary stories.

Gregory Haller


----------



## EleGirl

Hello, welcome to TAM!


----------



## Young at Heart

DateCounsel said:


> I'm searching for Diamond Wedding Anniversary stories.
> 
> Gregory Haller


Congratulations 60 years is quite the milestone! I am getting close to our 49th wedding anniversary and thought we were doing pretty good. 

Obviously you and your wife have found something that works for the both of you.

Any advice for the rest of us?

My wife and I have never done anything too special for an anniversary outside of maybe going out to a special restaurant. However, for our 50th's I am thinking about a party and maybe inviting some old college friends of hers plus our kids and current friends.


----------



## lovelygirl

Lucky wife.


----------



## Openminded

I’m not sure one post two months ago looking for stories necessarily means he’s celebrating his.


----------



## baratras

We celebrated our wedding in Ibiza. Therefore, they wanted to celebrate the anniversary there. We have a lot of photos from the wedding, so we wanted to make a remake. Of course, it was our children's idea, and our son was engaged in the restoration and digitization of old photographs, but we also participated. My wife sewed a dress, and I was involved in financial matters. It was a wonderful experience that none of us will ever forget. My daughter's face during the second ceremony was full of tears of happiness and pride.


----------

